# Sage DTP - plastic disc in portafilter



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I want to remove this... I've removed the spout from the portafilter so I can get at the underside of it, but the disc seems pretty firmly rooted to the portafilter. So, for those who have removed it, any tips to help it on its way out?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I think I just used something to lever it out. It didn't take much doing, and I think it's wedged in rather than glued.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks filthynines. I was struggling to find something to use to lever it, but finally found something and have now popped the disc out


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Beth,

Could you please photograph the underside of the plastic disc so that we can see how it is held in to the portafilter?

I was thinking of removing mine but don't really see any advantage other than being able to clean under it, is there any other reason to remove it?

Thanks


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

MikeBookham said:


> Beth,
> 
> Could you please photograph the underside of the plastic disc so that we can see how it is held in to the portafilter?
> 
> ...


I'll try to grab a couple of photos later. I took it out because I don't want the coffee touching plastic on the way through to my cup, also the cleaning issue, as you say... if you do decide to take it out and then want to put it back, I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a pic for you - hopefully you can see how from it how it clips into the portafilter


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

I understand your point on plastic and I'd prefer to remove it but didn't want to chance breaking it and finding out that it caused issues not being installed.

I guess that leaving it installed hides poor coffee distribution in the portafilter as the liquid is forced to drain out the middle of the portafilter.

It's there any disadvantage removing it?


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Based on other people's experiences posted elsewhere on the forum, there doesn't seem to be any disadvantage...


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the photo, I've just taken mine out, it was very easy to push the plastic disc out once I'd removed the spout.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

I think that I have discovered the reason for the plastic disc, it appears to have a specific use for the dual wall pressurised baskets

The dual wall pressurised baskets only have one hole on the bottom face and as a result the coffee is forced out at pressure through this single hole, unlike the standard baskets where the coffee is forced though a lot of holes. The plastic disc diverts the stream of coffee out the centre of the portafilter, without the disc the coffee can be shot out the side of one of the portafilter spouts (depending on the orientation of the basket) and this can make a lot of mess as the coffee sprays out.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Tufty_B said:


> I think that I have discovered the reason for the plastic disc, it appears to have a specific use for the dual wall pressurised baskets
> 
> The dual wall pressurised baskets only have one hole on the bottom face and as a result the coffee is forced out at pressure through this single hole, unlike the standard baskets where the coffee is forced though a lot of holes. The plastic disc diverts the stream of coffee out the centre of the portafilter, without the disc the coffee can be shot out the side of one of the portafilter spouts (depending on the orientation of the basket) and this can make a lot of mess as the coffee sprays out.


Oh dear - I take it this happened to you! I don't use the pressurised baskets so have avoided this misfortune, but worth knowing, so cheers for the warning


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, I have a DTP and threw the plastic disk away as soon as I got my machine and i've never looked back. It's for heat retention in the pf however i doubt it makes much of a difference and it just looked awkward to clean etc.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Beth71 said:


> Oh dear - I take it this happened to you! I don't use the pressurised baskets so have avoided this misfortune, but worth knowing, so cheers for the warning


Apologises for the slow response, but I only tend to access forums via my the Tapatalk app on my phone which went wrong and after 2 failed repair attempts, I've now got a new phone delivered today.

I only used the pressurised baskets when I had some pre-ground decaf because I used to keep the bean hopper full and don't have another grinder. I've now begun to keep the hopper empty and weigh each shot individually so can use any bean that takes my fancy.


----------

